# New Addition



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

wow how beautiful! and what a great life she will have now! congrats!


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Congrats. She is a lovely girl. And I'm sure she will bring plenty happiness and beautiful memories for you all. Love her name too. It's too cute.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

I :heartbeat BRINDLES !


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Awww congrats she's beautiful!!! I'm sure she will warm your home wonderfully!!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

She is absolutely gorgeous! I heard they make wonderful adoptee's! Very happy for you!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Grey and Gold go together wonderfully!
My in-laws have had several retired racers...all wonderful....
Seneca LOVES to run with my Goldens in our yard....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a beauty. I've also heard they make fantastic family additions.... congrats !!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a looker.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Gorgeous girl. I fell for one at a pet event here in Jax and she looked just like Zena. 
She looks like a real sweetie. I bet she is a real speed demon when she gets the zoomies. 
Cant wait to see more pictures of Zeena.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I wanted to get a greyhound but having rabbits made me think it wasn't a great idea at this moment in time. I know I will get one (or two) in the future.

Congratulations on getting Zeena. I love her shiny, brindle coat.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Congratulations of your new addition, she looks like she has settled in well!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

She is beautiful and sounds so sweet! How wonderful of you to rescue her!
My vet rescues greyhounds. They have quite a few!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a brindle coat- very pretty.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

She's gorgeous - congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Congrats on your new family member, Zeena. She looks so sweet and her brindle coat so beautiful...very eye-catching. Sounds like she has adapted and is settling in nicely with you.

Look forward to more updates and pictures of Zeena.

~Jackie


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww  Congrats!!!! She is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a beautiful, beautiful girl. Bless you for the Rescue~I can tell there's gonna be years and years of wonder and joy in your house. Welcome Home Zeena.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Aww, Greyhounds are wonderful! Congrats on your new girl!!


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

She's beautiful--LOVE that color!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations on your new arrival - greyhounds make great pets, and they are real couch potatoes. Like cheetahs they are bred for quick bursts of speed, and people very often think that they need a lot of excercise, but they don't. 

I am sure she will reward you with her love and loyalty and she already looks as if she has 4 feet firmly planted in your heart


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Sighthound + Golden = Perfection!


----------

